# Everyone here make it all right??



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

If you have service, and wanted to check in...we could take you off of the "worry/prayer list". thanks Rich


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

I lost my fence,really had it pretty easy here on the dry side and 40 miles west of the eye, straight line winds were 50 - 70 with gusts to 85.

dick


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

We are in Cleburn, south of Ft Worth. Fence, shingle damage with water intrusion causing sheetrock, carpet damage. No power, not sure when to try to return home.
But we are safe.
Mike


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Mike, I just talked to my daughter, who is in Wimbledon/Champions (near Louetta and Stuebner roads) and she said that the Kroger and the HEB stores have re-opened ... they have nothing on the shelves, though... and another gas station just opened on the corner. So.... life is slowly returning. My home phone is out, but my son, who lives a mile away..does have phone service. Rich


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Mike....2cool's TTTMB board seems to have a number of people checking in. See the thread about "who has power" Rich


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

we are in South Houston and just got power about noon ( but only 4 houses in a 20 block area), lots of big limbs down but not house damage, well one gutter that was half *** put up.

oh and very little water pressure.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

it's good to see people checking in. i hope the power comes on real soon for everyone and that everybody is okay. 

rosesm


----------



## Richlyn Concepts (May 12, 2006)

We made it... been real busy cutting trees in my yard and helping the neighbors get trees off of their driveways, houses and cars. We lost quite a few trees and my dad next door had 3 trees land on top of his house from the tornado. I posted a couple of pics on TTMB. We have no power and the word is we won't for several weeks.


----------



## rebelangler (May 21, 2004)

we are good...no damage at our house...but our 2 street neiborhood was well thrashed with many houses completly destroyed...been helping get stuff cleaned up running off of a gen. got water back today and centerpoint told me that with all the damage to our lines it will most likely be min 1 week but more like 2 for power...his son lives across the street from me so centerpoint is on the job already...we will see...

my prayers go out to everyone who lost anything in this storm....

brian


----------



## labanc (Apr 11, 2005)

We are ok here. Many MANY trees fell in the woodlands.

Fishphoto texted me and he is OK.

--whit


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

We made it!!! Our house is damage free. We had several tornadoes hit our neighborhood and out of 60 homes, only 4 or 5 sustained damage. Hundreds of trees down and still no power. Everyone helping each other the best we can. 

Old River Winfree near Mount Belvieu area.


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Only lost a fence and a few tree limbs. Have seen many dogs running loose in the neighborhood because of downed fences. Regained electric power but still having water pressure problems

My son and daughter-in-law just left for Galveston. I decided not to return with them and maybe impede their entry back in. Will check back in when I hear from them.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

thanks for checking in. keeping you all in my prayers.

rosesm


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Here I am. I'm still up in Smithville.
I want to go back to work but its going to be a while. I feel so lost right now.
Chris went back yesterday to Hitchcock. We lost all our trees and the fence. The barn got severe damage. The house seems to be ok though. I don't believe it. 
The winds sucked all the boarded up windows. No broken glass. I think it may have been a tornado. Tornadoes do weird things.
The neighbors came over to help Chris to cut up the big trees that fell on the fence.
The tree that fell on our other F450 truck did not hurt it. They fed him some hamburgers. We have some really nice neighbors. 

Something interesting there's about 60 wood storks staying at the property next door.
I call them evacuees too. In the 3 years that we've had this Smithville property I've never seen wood storks here. 
Everyone hang in there. Talk to you soon.

Sandy


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Just got cable (internet) up a few minutes ago. No power yet but we have gas and water and as long as I can get a shower and use the stove I'm fine. Power is on around us but nothing here yet. Little damage other than fences and tree limbs. I'll post pictures later, don't want to waste laptop power right now. Hope others are well. Arlon


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

it's good to hear from you both. i'm glad your home is in tact Sandy and yes, i've heard about there being a tornado but didn't realise your area was in its line (i've very little idea where many places in Texas are). also glad there was little damage at your home too Arlon. 

thanks for checking in.

rosesm


----------



## my3peas (Jan 9, 2007)

Glad to hear everyone is safe. We're well, still got a lot of damage out this side of town, but we are ok!


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

glad you're okay Christie. i hope all those who haven't checked in are doing okay.

rosesm


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

My house is fine. No power but that's okay. I have water and gas so I'm fine. We got really lucky.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

We are safe and our house is unscathed. We still have no power but we have water and our gas stove works. I finally found some ice yesterday and bought some fried chicken when Kroger opened up. My work has still not re-opened. No damage there, just no power. I am at Starbuck's right now getting a much needed coffee and sending this message through a very nice person's laptop. Hang in there everyone. As bad as it was, it really could have been much worse. I know that's easy to say but it really is true. I hope to be back with you guys soon.
James


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

very glad to hear you're both okay and that your homes are undamaged. we'll keep the seats warm till you can get back under your own steam. thanks for checking in.

rosesm


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Just got net at the house. Still no power or land line. Ok though with a generator to keep fridge cold and tv and fans. Power at office has been on phone came on tues still no net. Phone came on tues. Spent 3 days cleaning up around the neighbor hood. Started out at my Dads Sat afternoon cutting down a tree and cleaning the yard and by the time I made it to my house tues several more along the way were cut down.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

glad to hear you're okay Trey. sounds like you've been really busy. take good care of yourself and thanks for checking in.

rosesm


----------



## Fishinpayne (Aug 15, 2005)

All is well here in West Columbia! God blessed my home so I helped with others who were in need!


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

Fishinpayne said:


> All is well here in West Columbia! God blessed my home so I helped with others who were in need!


glad to hear your home is okay and some green coming your way for helping others. thank you!

rosesm


----------



## David_Conroe (Aug 11, 2008)

I survived, power is still out, I have a generator though. I have been trying to post on here for a few days with my sprint phone with no luck, the message box stays greyed out so I could not type in it. Got my dads laptop with VZ card. Lots of downed trees all around but lucky none on the house...


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

glad to hear you and your home are okay David. thanks for checking in.

rosesm


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Wooohoo, what a ride, LOL. OK here, finally regained power.....Poor generator is tired....no home damage...just a ton of limbs and such....good to see others made it ok.


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

All is fine with my house in Seabrook. We were very lucky. Surrounding area is really nasty and it's starting to smell really bad. My friends along the waterfront did not fair so well. No pictures from me of this mess. I can't even bear to take photos of the destruction down here.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Ok here. Got two large holes in my roof, thanks to my patio cover flying through my roof. My ceiling fell into my dining room and two bedrooms are wet in walls and pulled out carpet. Still smelling musty and I guess, it will until I tear out the walls and redo the walls and ceilings. I used to have a white ceiling and what ceiling I have left is now brown.
I have a home natural gas generator so I also have a few people over staying until power comes back in our area. One family staying has no home livable again thanks to 8 foot of water inside and now about 6 inches of mud since water receded (Bridge City and Orange area). We are all safe however and making due. We didn't take the direct hit, but you could fool me as I got hit with Rita and this one was worse. I'm about ready to move away but since I still have to work, guess I will have to stay for a while longer.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

i am so sorry to hear of your home damage (and the loss of other's homes). i am glad to hear you all are okay though. thanks for checking in. please be careful with your cleanups and take good care of yourselves.

rosesm


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

A little late checking in. But here I am, at my BIL house. Still no power at my house. Very minor damage but a lot of debris. Been a heck of a week. I am doing well and have been helping neighbors in my BIL hood pick cut and move debris. Hope there are no injuries to anyone. Internet at my BIL's has be iffy but seems to have stabilized now.

You guys be careful out there.

Jack


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

Another late check in...all is well at the Kingwood house (got power back Saturday evening) and the Onalaska lake house, which had power since last Tuesday (sadly lost three beautiful trees...that thankfully didn't fall on the house!). 

Clean up is complete, just a lot of limbs and leaves.

Lady Wings (a master planner) had frozen blocks of ice in her Tupperware and that kept all the food safe until she could cook it up...and cook she did! We have a very old camper stove that she kept busy making soups and stews (threw everything that would have gone bad). She also baked chicken pot pies and apple pies on the Weber grill. The wonder aromas wafting throughout the neighborhood she fed many!

All these blessing and the weather (cool evenings and days)...wow!

Oh...and we've met neightbors we didn't know and we've lived here for nineteen years!


----------



## fishingnotcatching (May 30, 2007)

all good here.


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Glad everyones doing ok.No damage here at the house just a few tree limbs down.
The Lord really blessed us got power back last wed pm, phone ,internet and cable
back on thurs. Had monster fish fry last tues being all my fish had thawed out cooked
fish for about 3 hrs fed all the neighbors still ended up thowing some out. If I can help
anyone just let me know I'll do what ever I can. David if you need anything please let
me know. Prayers for everyone!!
God Bless
Rusty


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Home now in Houston. My son watched over the house well..since we had no real damage. A screen was blown away ??? Some plastic roofing over a shaded area is gone, too?? Where does this stuff go? 

Power was back on Saturday evening and we headed out on Monday morning from the Frozen North. 

We are both just glad to be back in Houston and sorry that all of you had to put up with IKE. 

Sheesh...and I am old enough to remember " I like IKE""...too...Different IKE obviously. regards, Rich


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

thanks for checking in and to those who have managed to give a helping hand to others, Thank You! 

*big hugs*

rosesm


----------

